# ISPConfig 3.0.0.5 Beta Released



## Till (20. Juni 2008)

The second Beta version of ISPconfig 3 is available for download. This release is
for testing only, it is not for production use.

ISPConfig 3 is a new Hosting Control Panel written from scratch. ISPConfig 3
is not a direct update for ISPConfig 2. DO not install it on a ISPConfig 2 server.


Features of ISPConfig 3 compared to ISPConfig 2
-----------------------------------------------------

- Support for virtual mail users
- Support for virtual FTP Users
- Support for multiple Servers
- Support for splitting of services to multiple servers
(Database, web, FTP and DNS can be on different servers).


Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software itself can be downloaded here:

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3.0.0.5-beta.tar.gz

ISPConfig 3.0.0.5 Beta is also available as ready to run VMWare virtual
machine based on Debian Linux.

Download of the VMWare image:

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig_3.0.0.5_debian_etch.zip (approx. 600 MB)

When you run the vmware image the first time you will be asked to keep
or create a MAC address. Select "keep", otherwise the networking wont work.

The root password of the VM is set to "ispconfig", the IP address is
192.168.0.105 and has to be reconfigured in /etc/network/interfaces
to meet your network requirements. The ISPconfig Interface login is:

http://192.168.0.105:8080/

User = admin
Password = admin.


Changes:
--------------------------------------


- Added graphical icons for active / inactive rows in lists and a graphical delete button.
- Added mailbox statistics in the interface.
- Made headers clickable in the menu on the left side.
- Added a function to let new servers join existing ispconfig 3 installations in expert installation mode.
- Added support for php fcgi.
- Added support for jailkit.

- Many bugs were fixed, see bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=index&tasks=&project=3&due=8


And many bugs have been fixed.

For a detailed cahngelog, please have a look at the SVN history with a SVN client of your choice:

svn://svn.ispconfig.org/ispconfig3/trunk/


Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please have a look at the bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

This is a Beta release and we invite everone to report bugs. Bugs can be either reported
in the ispconfig forum (preferaböe to this forum thread) or you sign up for a account
in the ISPConfig bugtracking system and sent a email to dev[at]ispconfig[dot]org with your
bugtracker username and and the request to activate your user. Due to massive SPAM problems
we had to dectivate the automatic activation of bugtracker accounts.


Supported Linux Distributions
-----------------------------
- Debian Etch (4.0).
- Ubuntu 7.10

More Linux Distributions will be supported soon.


Installation
--------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig on Debian and Ubuntu can be found
in the text files INSTALL_DEBIAN.txt and INSTALL_UBUNTU.txt which are inside
the ISPConfig-3.0.0.5-beta.tar.gz file.


----------

